# Does it come with a free tinfoil hat?



## Vladd67 (May 31, 2020)

Trading standards agency goes after $346 "anti-5G" USB stick that's really a $6 thumb drive
					

A firm called BioShield Distribution is offering a product called the 5GBioShield, which "provides protection for your home and family, thanks to the wearable holographic nano-layer catalyser,...




					www.techspot.com
				



Maybe if they hadn’t charged so much they might have got away with it for longer?


----------



## Biskit (May 31, 2020)

I'm not sure what I found most disturbing, that people believe in the 5G conspiracy nonsense, or that they were prepared to pay £300 for a piece of junk backed up with research that can't be revealed.

And this is an important heads-up for the forward-thinking scammer - 6G is (probably?) about 10 years off, so plenty of time to plan the conspiracy theory and work on a properly-priced rip-off.


----------



## .matthew. (May 31, 2020)

I came here for my free tinfoil hat... I'm leaving outraged and ashamed of my own gullibility


----------



## Dave (May 31, 2020)

And exactly how do they know it doesn't work? Has anyone using it complained that they've been affected by 5G? There you go, all the proof that you need.


----------



## Hugh (May 31, 2020)

Conical or sombrero?


----------



## Cydramech (Jun 3, 2020)

Biskit said:


> I'm not sure what I found most disturbing, that people believe in the 5G conspiracy nonsense, or that they were prepared to pay £300 for a piece of junk backed up with research that can't be revealed.
> 
> And this is an important heads-up for the forward-thinking scammer - 6G is (probably?) about 10 years off, so plenty of time to plan the conspiracy theory and work on a properly-priced rip-off.



6G? Psht, I'm already working on a 100G blocker that's backwards (in)compatible with all other 99 Gs.


----------



## .matthew. (Jun 3, 2020)

Cydramech said:


> 6G? Psht, I'm already working on a 100G blocker that's backwards (in)compatible with all other 99 Gs.


That's nothing. After this thread failed to give me my tinfoil hat I decided to make myself a tinfoil cat(suit)...


----------



## Cydramech (Jun 3, 2020)

.matthew. said:


> That's nothing. After this thread failed to give me my tinfoil hat I decided to make myself a tinfoil cat(suit)...



Yeah, well, you'll have to wear that everywhere. My 100G blocker will be so small that it can even be placed in the front pocket of a woman's pants, and so effective you can even leave it at your home desktop while you can control it from your smartphone. It also only costs $29.99/mo., for six months, and if you order now, you'll get a 2nd one for half-price.

[Contact our sales representative for taxes & shipping and handling costs. Not valid in all states, countries, planets, or star systems.]


----------



## Danny McG (Jun 5, 2020)

Did You Know That There's a #TinFoilCat Movement That Protects Cats From Mind Control?
					

Did you know that there is an online movement called #TinFoilCat where people put tin foil hats on their cats to protect them from mind control? Well, now you know...



					www.sadanduseless.com


----------



## .matthew. (Jun 5, 2020)

@dannymcg First off I thought that picture was you until I opened the link... 

Second, are we sure they aren't to protect us from their mind control?


----------



## J Riff (Jun 6, 2020)

these would sell here I betcha they could sell a few thou. There were other 'bio' plug ins sold; open 'em and you gots a capcitor and a circuit does nothing.  buy one just to be 'safe'. You never know, right?


----------

